# 6.0 project/small build



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Well as some of you already know we just purchased a 2003 ford f250 6.0 psd with a few engine problem. Yes i know that most people hate these trucks and that 03 is the worst of them but for the price i feel as if we did real good.
Heres a few details
03 stock 6.0 powerstroke
123,000 miles
new egr
xlt extra cab short bed
mm2 pushplates and 1/2 of wiring
cab corners need replacement and the bed is bubbling
interior is mint
tires are good
basically its a good to go truck minus the engine problems

the problem:
"When cold runs great after it gets to operating temp it seems to feel like a clogged fuel filter, if you give is a lot of fuel it clears out. no smoke, no check engine lights, truck did run out of fuel last week and after this it started.?

So the plans are:
fix the engine
fix the rust on the cab
remove bed and undercoat it with por15
undercoat frame with por15
put oem 05+ fender flares on and paint the bottom factory tan color along with flares.
05+ grill, harley headlights and bumper if i can get a good deal

Now the engine:
egr delete
Ford oil cooler
River City EGR delete kit
Remove the ford gold coolant and put in Cat ec-1 certified coolant
Ford STC fitting and blue spring kit
Flo Pro exhaust
and maybe some tunes and ARP studs if the gaskets go.
"most of those mod idea are from "Mark13", but i did research them also."

Right now the main thing is to get it running correctly. Also i think the FICM needs to be replaced.

Will update as progress continues. 
thoughts, opinions, and helpful people are greatly appreciated.
thanks

Heres a pic, more shortly


----------



## willie07 (Jan 2, 2009)

C/K th (ficm) fuel injector control modual voltage it should be 48 volt. If it is lower than it is junk. There are a few companys that make new ones. I would do fuel filter both of them, upgrade fuel spring. See how it runs after that. Get a scan tool that can disable injectors to see if one is bad.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Where's the second fuel filter. I know thats a stupied question.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Drivers side frame rail just behind or under the back of the cab...wear clothes you don't care about when you go to do it!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

One on the frame under drivers seat, one on top of the engine. The FICM is repairable by yourself if you are good with a soldering iron. Important with the Powerstroke is battery voltage, gotta have good battery's. The 48 v on the FICM is correct, however, the symptom you describe is the other way around when the FICM is bad. It'll run like dog crap till it warms up. I'm going to guess that once you remove the current STC fitting from the HPOP and install the new one, that should help. I would also check the dummy plug O'rings under the valve covers. I think you might be losing oil pressure once the oil thins from warming. Usually, you get a hot no start when the fitting is real bad. It may be just on its way out. Also, when you take the turbo out to do your coolers etc..it would be a good idea to split it and clean the unison ring and vanes with a cookie tool. The vanes stick from sitting/rust and will cause lack of power. I have Fords IDS software and I am capable if you need any scan tool help.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

07PSDCREW;1641829 said:


> One on the frame under drivers seat, one on top of the engine. The FICM is repairable by yourself if you are good with a soldering iron. Important with the Powerstroke is battery voltage, gotta have good battery's. The 48 v on the FICM is correct, however, the symptom you describe is the other way around when the FICM is bad. It'll run like dog crap till it warms up. I'm going to guess that once you remove the current STC fitting from the HPOP and install the new one, that should help. I would also check the dummy plug O'rings under the valve covers. I think you might be losing oil pressure once the oil thins from warming. Usually, you get a hot no start when the fitting is real bad. It may be just on its way out. Also, when you take the turbo out to do your coolers etc..it would be a good idea to split it and clean the unison ring and vanes with a cookie tool. The vanes stick from sitting/rust and will cause lack of power. I have Fords IDS software and I am capable if you need any scan tool help.


I was hoping you'd chime in. We have the Ford IDS here as well but your a whole lot closer then we are. It's amazing what you can do with the IDS that a normal scanner can't. Makes the 6.0's so much easier to diagnose.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Current project...6.4 with broken manifold studs. I'd trade this for a 6.0 project...lol


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

haha lol. Any chance you have links to some kits that i would need?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a brain fart last night. Your 03 does not have the leaking STC fitting. It has a completely different style pump. Using a scan tool, look at the PIDS for ICP and IPR. If ICP is calling for 1800psi and IPR is only providing 1300 then you might have a bad pump or a leak somewhere. Idle should be around 24% IPC and 800 psi IPR. Otherwise you might have injector issues. 03's are known for breaking apart. 

As far as kits, I bought everything from Bulletproofdiesel.com. Tell em what you want, what you have, and they will hook you up.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

07PSDCREW;1641839 said:


> Current project...6.4 with broken manifold studs. I'd trade this for a 6.0 project...lol


So why did the bolts snap off? Looks like it has a little rust, but not a ton?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I had mass diesel do my 6.0. I blew my gasket towing a skid last winter. I did ARP's new factory gaskets, updated stc, blue spring kit, turbo drain lines, custom livewire with RCD tunes, a new factory oil cooler, and a RCD edge delete. Probably some other stuff I forgot


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

DieselSlug;1641858 said:


> So why did the bolts snap off? Looks like it has a little rust, but not a ton?


It had a lot more rust/rot. I've cleaned the surfaces up with a disc in that pic. The truck does a lot of sitting for long periods. First time I've seen it on a 6.4. If it had 5.4 in it, those come in every week just about. I attached a pic of the studs...broke clean off at the head. Two studs broken on both sides of the engine...hole 3 and 8


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

guys egr delete can be done with a freeze out plug and a welder for under 5 bucks and mine was done like this and has been flawless for 15000 and counting. im not saying its the right way but for me hammering a plug in then putting 1/4 of weld on top of it was much more cost affective and if i ever get a road side check the cooler and valve are still there and functioning just not hot exhaust gasses to cause problems. take it with a grain of salt as im no pro like 07psd just a guy that loves his 6.0 and tinkering with it


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I heated something about that. What exactly needs to be done?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldn't do a plug only. If you do a block off plate you should do a full delete. Do it once and do it right. Don't half as it


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

durafish;1641893 said:


> I heated something about that. What exactly needs to be done?


I hammered a 34-36 mm freeze out plug into each end of the cooler recesses it about a 1/4 of an inch. Then fill the plug up with weld. the reason for the plug is to catch the weld as the freeze out plug alone would melt with high egts. a 1/4 of weld has been good for my hard 15000 miles iv put on my truck since doing my studs gaskets and bigger turbo.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thanks. Right now it won't even start. I started and ran good then bad then. Shut it off then on and ran great for 30 sec reved it too about 1000rpms and it was great. I gave it a quick wash to see rust and now it won't even start. I'm going to start by changing the filters then go from there.
There's a good amount of rust/rot on bed so I gotta get a new one. Anyone have one? I don't want to patch because the floor has holes anling with behind tires. The rest is good just chips that are starting to rust


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

fatheadon1;1641892 said:


> guys egr delete can be done with a freeze out plug and a welder for under 5 bucks and mine was done like this and has been flawless for 15000 and counting. im not saying its the right way but for me hammering a plug in then putting 1/4 of weld on top of it was much more cost affective and if i ever get a road side check the cooler and valve are still there and functioning just not hot exhaust gasses to cause problems. take it with a grain of salt as im no pro like 07psd just a guy that loves his 6.0 and tinkering with it


I ain't no pro...lol, I'm surprised you don't get a CEL with P0401 or at least a soft code having the system plugged...? Are you running a tuner? 
I would've deleted on my own truck myself but at the time I didn't have my SCT and I was affraid of not being able to pass the MASS state inspection with a code showing.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Here are a few pic after i washed and went to move it then died, lol. While is was chill-in there i put the back rack on, looks good. The bed is pretty much gone looks OK now but a few months and holes in both sides. the rest isnt bad besides the corners but those are easy just painting it is going to be hard. Any opinions on the scangaugeII? 
Also thanks to "07PSDCREW" i got an oasis report, which wasnt good but now i know more about this truck.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

pass side door

Cab corner drivers side

Behind pass rear tire

bed rust


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I was closer to you. I'd pay you to do the rust repair on mine!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

07PSDCREW;1641900 said:


> I ain't no pro...lol, I'm surprised you don't get a CEL with P0401 or at least a soft code having the system plugged...? Are you running a tuner?
> I would've deleted on my own truck myself but at the time I didn't have my SCT and I was affraid of not being able to pass the MASS state inspection with a code showing.


i have an sct but even in stock tune i get no codes. my truck has even been to the dealer an nada. the valve is still there and working just no hot exhaust to screw anything up. Before i welded mine i bought a delete kit but then read up that 04.5 and newer truck will not throw codes when the egr is deleted so figuring between myself an friends we have about 10 6.0 id give the cheap welded egr because 6.0 at the time was a spare tuck an if it paned out would save a lot of cash over the 10 trucks. since then i left my old job and my 6.0 is my work truck towing 15000lbs daily for the past 10000 miles with an aggressive tow tune an im not easy one it by anymeans 6-8mpg as of lately and not one single hick-up witch is shocking to most because of this    but this truck runs like a top no anti-freeze level changes or any other signs of problems. Granted i took apart a working truck with no problems so that was kinda cheating but its all studded and updated now and ready for another 150000 trouble free miles. sorry for the winded simi off topic posted but as you can tell im proud of my 6.0 project and my handy work.

durafish the scangauge 2 is a great tool to keep an eye on your trucks vitals well worth the coin but i have found that it will not pull all codes an at times its showed no codes then i plug my sct in and had injector codes


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep posting lol. I just want to get it running right, then start making it reliable. You do all that work in your yard?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

durafish;1642045 said:


> Keep posting lol. I just want to get it running right, then start making it reliable. You do all that work in your yard?


started the project at what i though was a buddys shop on a Sat. 6hr with 2 guys had the cab up top end tore down an cab back on to push truck outside. sent the heads to be checked and resurfaced had them back for the next weekend made the plans to put the truck back together well sat morning the so called buddy never showed up to let me in same thing sunday and the following 3 weekends so i towed the truck to my house were my adapt and overcome mindset took over used my buddies bucket with a jib boom and duct tape over the overload beeper to pull and later reinstall the cab. then started to reassemble the top end slowly but surely it went back together. Against all the naysayers naysaying the truck got back together and after a batch of bad refurbished the truck runs better then new. soup to nuts i had 40 man hrs into studding injectors all the highpressure updates and egr delete now its :whistling::salute:


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Taking the cab off really opens it up! 

I know on 6.5 diesels there is a sock in the tank on the pickup and it can become clogged. Not sure if its something to look into on your rig.

So if you hook up a scan gauge will it tell you fuel line supply PSI? If not installing an inline gauge would let you know your providing fuel to the I/P.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

DieselSlug;1642074 said:


> Taking the cab off really opens it up!
> 
> I know on 6.5 diesels there is a sock in the tank on the pickup and it can become clogged. Not sure if its something to look into on your rig.
> 
> So if you hook up a scan gauge will it tell you fuel line supply PSI? If not installing an inline gauge would let you know your providing fuel to the I/P.


no the 6.0 does not have a factory fuel pressure sensor so there for the scan gauge cant monitor fuel pressure last i researched you need to add a manual gauge an the kit cost about 400 bucks. Here is a good read on monitor the 6.0 and what range the numbers should be in http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/general-6-0l-discussion/259257-write-up-monitoring-6-0l-psd.html


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

10 points.... Anyone recognize this members truck? Who's is it?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Missorays? I don't know his name.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

So what did you pay for this truck? Seems to me you are going to put quite a bit of money into it. Rust is not cheap. Patch and fix is not going to work, you need a new bed and new doors. I tried fixing my chevy Xcab on two different trucks, and it returns fast. Short beds are harder to come by and more $. Best of luck, not trying to be negative here as I am considering doing the mods to a F550 if I can find one cheap enough.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

4500. The only thing I'm patching is the corners which is fine. If there's no more rust then the chances of it coming back is as good as if was a new truck. The bed is getting replaced and the doors are ok. I sanded and por 15 them. Everything else is good. Changed the fuel filters which where stuck on but looked fine. I'm thinking its the ficm. Going to test it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Test the FICM but also look at the high pressure oil pump. On that truck 03 there is a ball plug that falls out causing the same no start or no hot start from little oil pressure to the injector rails. Without high oil pressure the injectors will not fire.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

ficm tested and is reading 48. egr is good. Going to look at the fuel pressure. Might get the blue spring upgrade. Ill look into the hpop. thanks. Also got the scangauge2 tonight but haven't had a chance to use it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuel pressure with the blue spring will be around 60-70 psi. Stock spring has to be 50psi or above at all throttle ranges. Make sure when you tested the FICM that your voltage is 48 at KOEO, CRANK and KOER. If it drops below to say 20-30v it's not correct. 

The pictured truck I was working on today belongs to Chris (Morrissey snow removal) rear end bearings were junk.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Tested the fuel pressure and its 35-40 all the time. It will idle almost perfect but as soon as it goes into park it acts up again. And if pressing the petal while in park it does nothing.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1642255 said:


> Tested the fuel pressure and its 35-40 all the time. It will idle almost perfect but as soon as it goes into park it acts up again. And if pressing the petal while in park it does nothing.


Well that low of fuel pressure is not good...not good at all! Low fuel pressure kills injectors. I would check out the fuel pressure regulator spring. Ford has an upgrade for that maybe you've heard of it as the "blue spring mod". It's cheap. Try that and see what you get. 55 psi or better is your target. Once you get better psi then see how she runs, if it still runs bad it may be that the low psi may have already taken out a few injectors.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea does ford have a part number for the blue spring? Or should I order in online? Also it runs much better when the turbo exhaust pipe is off?????


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

3C3Z-9T517-AG blue spring kit with cover.

Honestly, I wouldn't advise running the truck at all till you fix the fuel pressure issue. 
Not sure why it would run better...? Clogged cat??


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Do most have it in stock? Thanks.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I know mine does.. I would say yes if they do a lot of diesels. You may find it cheaper on eBay though.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Going to check tomorrow, thanks. Going to be the 3rd trip within 3 days and $300 later. If it needs injectors how bad are they to replace?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I would suggest selling that truck. with the condition and having the 6.0 you are going to spend twice what it's worth. I sold a 04 with 72k because I could not keep it running. Injectors are easy to put in but will run 300 per injector on the low side.


sorry but cut your losses and buy something without the 6.0 this is only the beginning of a very bad dream


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

fireside;1642286 said:


> I would suggest selling that truck. with the condition and having the 6.0 you are going to spend twice what it's worth. I sold a 04 with 72k because I could not keep it running. Injectors are easy to put in but will run 300 per injector on the low side.
> 
> sorry but cut your losses and buy something without the 6.0 this is only the beginning of a very bad dream


Seriously man don't post negative things. I understood what I was getting into when I bought it. If I just start dumping thousands into then ill sell it, but till then I'm not. Your clearly a 6.0 hater but I've seen and heard of many good things about these with some modifications. And I've seen injectors much less then 300, about half of what your saying. I'm not saying that those are the ones I would get but 300 isn't on the low side.
If your going to just come in and post stuff like this then go somewhere else. I'm sure many people are going to agree with me.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry if you took it the wrong way. I try to make guys look at the reality of raw operating cost. After spending thousands to keep mine running. I finally saw the light. What I have learned with the 6.0 motor is it good or bad seems to be nothing middle road. I have tried the rebuilt injectors buyer beware. I hate to see guy's throw money away as I did chasing the truck. Just some insight from my eyes. I bought a brand new truck after my small payments and maintance costs. after 2 years I put 2800 back in my pocket. Nice raise in tough times. if it cost me money I will pay twice for the piece of mind that it would get me home at the end of the day.

I'm by no means a hater of the 6.0 ask anyone who has a bluebird school bus they have the same motor with no problems. That is way to much motor to run 12k vs a 38k bus. the main reason is they don't work hard or hot enough in a pickup.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive seen these in good condition going for 9 grand so in the end even if i have 7 into it then ill feel i did good. I would never think about this if it was going to be my every day vehicle. But for a small project and to learn and be able to figure the 6.0 i went for it. I always look at the costs of the final outcome and see if i have enough room to play with. I agree about them not working enough most f550 are good too.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Where are you going to purchase the cab corner or rocker patch panels from? I'm looking into paying someone to do bodywork for me but i need to supply the parts.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Probably just eBay or lmc.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

In for the "build". I think you got a nice deal on your hands as long as you figure out the issue, hopefully its not an extremelly expensive repair and you can get it on the road soon.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

DieselSlug;1642342 said:


> Where are you going to purchase the cab corner or rocker patch panels from? I'm looking into paying someone to do bodywork for me but i need to supply the parts.


Too bad you're so far away. I could do it, as you've seen in my 1990 2500 project from months back.

On topic, that's a cool project. Hope it works out well.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Banksy;1642364 said:


> Too bad you're so far away. I could do it, as you've seen in my 1990 2500 project from months back.
> 
> On topic, that's a cool project. Hope it works out well.


I know, its real hard to find good work around here that doesn't cost an absurd amount of cash.

I had a friend pick up an 05 6.0 yesterday. The EGR has been blocked and its been studded. He likes it a lot already, went from a 7.3 to the 6.0


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Put the blue spring in and its still at 35. I'm out of things to do, have a friend that works on these everyday for national grid and he has a scanner. He will hopefully come by this weekend and go from there.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1642632 said:


> Put the blue spring in and its still at 35. I'm out of things to do, have a friend that works on these everyday for national grid and he has a scanner. He will hopefully come by this weekend and go from there.


Don't give up yet... Where are you measuring your fuel pressure at? How soon after changing the spring did you meashure?? gotta give some time to get the air out. At the top fuel filter is a port to meashure from. You should have 55 psi or better there. The frame mounted fuel pump is next. What does it sound like when the key is turned on?? High pitch hum? Or a labored drone?? Have you checked for any clogged fuel filters? Here's a video of my failing fuel pump. Fuel pressure gauge saved the day. I took vid on way to work. Changed it that day. Went back to 60-70 psi

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/DBCC9C74-D871-43F0-B3CD-F70F839A2CFC-4909-00000208E4234720_zps8e16a78e.mp4


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

not giving up. I measured it from the top port. I i had it running for a good 10 min, not well but it ran. It sounds like a labored drone. But even when it starts to stall the fuel pressure stays the same. 
i think you posted the wrong link


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1642647 said:


> not giving up. I measured it from the top port. I i had it running for a good 10 min, not well but it ran. It sounds like a labored drone. But even when it starts to stall the fuel pressure stays the same.
> i think you posted the wrong link


I was trying to edit while you were replying. I'm not sure which link to post for a video. The one I used for images didn't work for video. Oh well.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

so if its a labored drone is it going bad?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeap. Pretty much. Mine sounded terrible. Your pressure is way too low. The spring is a good upgrade. It's just useless if the fuel pump can't supply the fuel at a high enough volume..


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

is there a aftermarket upgraded one or just go oem? I still dont think its the pump because right till the engine shuts off the pressure stays the same?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

What's the fuel press with the key on engine off?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

You can get an aftermarket one but I would stick with a factory part. It is plenty sufficient unless they are worn out. They usually last 100-150k miles


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

$750 about right before dealer discount?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1642659 said:


> $750 about right before dealer discount?


For a pump???!! 220 ish


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

What???? I must be ******** lol. I just did a quick search and oem they where 750. Whatever ill pay $220 all day for this.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1642663 said:


> What???? I must be ******** lol. I just did a quick search and oem they where 750. Whatever ill pay $220 all day for this.


I'm pretty sure... I KNOW I didn't pay 750. Might've been 280. But still a helluva lot cheaper than 750. That also was with my discount.... I'll get one for ya if u pay if need be.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I fixed the video link in that post..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

07PSDCREW;1642669 said:


> I fixed the video link in that post..


I got a commercial for the UFC fight on my phone and that was it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

What the hell!?? Ha ha oh well. Photobucket sucks sometimes. 
Edit: Stupid video thing. I edited it again and it plays the vid on my end

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/DBCC9C74-D871-43F0-B3CD-F70F839A2CFC-4909-00000208E4234720_zps8e16a78e.mp4

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/CB3F3981-DB36-4E2F-9324-E8C63642EC48-4909-00000203DB4D1B02_zps7136bf0c.mp4


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

07PSDCREW;1642678 said:


> What the hell!?? Ha ha oh well. Photobucket sucks sometimes.
> 
> http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t286/Xtremes102nv/CB3F3981-DB36-4E2F-9324-E8C63642EC48-4909-00000203DB4D1B02_zps7136bf0c.mp4


Still sucks.....

I had two 6.0's love them both.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Just got my daily driver utility body back from the shop with an egr delete new oil cooler and new blue spring and an Sct tuner. Truck really woke up even with 9,300lbs and 104,000 miles behind it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Good new! The guy said that almost the entire pass. side is doing anything. He shut each injector off on that side and nothing changed, shut them off on the drivers side and it wouldn't run. He said it keeps throwing codes for a #5 injector, so ill get that and also check the wire harness which he believes is a problem. I for once am feeling pretty confident that this will fix it, i sure hope so.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Just be sure to address your low fuel pressure! If you don't you will just destroy the new injectors! 

ALSO, if only one side of the engine is dead I would highly suspect the FICM before the injectors. Was there a p0611 code at all?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes deff will do that. The ficm was tested and was at 48. I don't know.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1643098 said:


> Yes deff will do that. The ficm was tested and was at 48. I don't know.


Ok. Be sure to also check the connectors at the bottom of the FICM. Another thing to check is the banjo bolt that bolts the fuel line on the front of the head. It has a check valve. Make sure its clear. It just seems odd that one side is dead. Most importantly, fix your fuel pressure issue 35 psi is wayy too low.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Its now at 45 and not moving much. When I did the blue spring I had it running for 20 min and it didn't change now its at 45, still not great though.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1643101 said:


> Its now at 45 and not moving much. When I did the blue spring I had it running for 20 min and it didn't change now its at 45, still not great though.


Deff not. Blue spring and a good pump should net you 60-70 psi. You don't want to be below 55 psi. Did you ever get my text about the fuel pump cost?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Dont forget standpipes and dummy plugs. Also updated turbo drain pipe and feed line. Iv done all the updates. ARPs are not necessary but they dont hurt It could very well be the ficm plugs. Make sure they are all snapped into place. Iv since updated to a 58V ficm.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

fatheadon1;1641892 said:


> guys egr delete can be done with a freeze out plug and a welder for under 5 bucks and mine was done like this and has been flawless for 15000 and counting. im not saying its the right way but for me hammering a plug in then putting 1/4 of weld on top of it was much more cost affective and if i ever get a road side check the cooler and valve are still there and functioning just not hot exhaust gasses to cause problems. take it with a grain of salt as im no pro like 07psd just a guy that loves his 6.0 and tinkering with it


 Yes, that is not a true delete though. Its good but we want better


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

fireside;1642310 said:


> Sorry if you took it the wrong way. I try to make guys look at the reality of raw operating cost. After spending thousands to keep mine running. I finally saw the light. What I have learned with the 6.0 motor is it good or bad seems to be nothing middle road. I have tried the rebuilt injectors buyer beware. I hate to see guy's throw money away as I did chasing the truck. Just some insight from my eyes. I bought a brand new truck after my small payments and maintance costs. after 2 years I put 2800 back in my pocket. Nice raise in tough times. if it cost me money I will pay twice for the piece of mind that it would get me home at the end of the day.
> 
> I'm by no means a hater of the 6.0 ask anyone who has a bluebird school bus they have the same motor with no problems. That is way to much motor to run 12k vs a 38k bus. the main reason is they don't work hard or hot enough in a pickup.


Not understanding your last paragraph? If anything, These motors get hot as hell no matter what vehicle they are in. Now a school bus with a 6.0, that is a lot of idling. 6.0's dont like to be idled, they work best when you beat the snot out of them.

Ps I worked at a bus yard with lots of 6.0 04-09 6.0's. Half of them needed expensive repairs. It would be sweet as hell to bulletproof em and put a 150hp tune on one lol.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally she's running good. Changed #5 injector started it up and right then you could tell how much better its running.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

it runs and drives good but seems like is has no power. Are they just like this or are the peppy like the duramax?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durafish;1644703 said:


> it runs and drives good but seems like is has no power. Are they just like this or are the peppy like the duramax?


They are a little different to drive but they should run pretty good stock. They love boost, you don't realize how much until you drive a manual 6.0 and get it under the turbo (really noticeable on the 03's the newer 6.0's with the vgt do better). Keep it wound up and it should be respectable for a stock motor, with a tune they become a blast to drive.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

durafish;1644703 said:


> it runs and drives good but seems like is has no power. Are they just like this or are the peppy like the duramax?


Did you address the fuel pressure issue? My truck will spin the 20" tires from a standstill within 8-12 ft of takeoff STOCK. With a boosted launch it will spin em immediately after brake is released. So...yeah....it should be peppy.

How is the power situation now? No power cold and better when warm? Or same power all the time?.


----------



## Unrealo4 (Nov 5, 2011)

My daily driver/plow truck is a early 04 F350. After 2 injectors died I replaced the blue spring and its been a great.truck since. I've put 105k on it since I bought it. I paid WAY under book value for my truck because of the bad rep the 6.0 has. The truck gets compliments due to the sound and power of the truck. The 6.0 isn't hard to work on, there are plenty of known issues with the sure. But they are all known and parts are plentiful and cheap. These trucks are sleepers IMO.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any update on this one? Interested on how it turned out!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

turned out great!Crazy how just one injector did all this. Its been getting used everyday for over a week and 500 miles flawlessly. NO smoke at all and is pretty quick!

As far as updates not too much really simple things like tint. And for anyone that wants window tint just hire the guy for $150 with lifetime guarantee. I tried doing it with a kit on ebay and did it twice then decided to get the front redone by a pro. The extra cab windows are easy but the rest aren't. But it does look 100x better all tinted. I also bought a 05 style grill, thought it was the textured plastic but it was a paintable one so i "paint-matched" came out great but its a little off, looks better then the 03 style chrome one. Im on the look out for a 2011-present superduty front bumper as well and Harley lights. I took the fender liners out and tires off to undercoat the front and under the body with por15, looks great and the stuff is amazing. Going to do the rear once the bed gets repaired/ replaced. I Also threw the fisher 3 plug wiring on i had and hooked up the x-blade looks nice!
Next will defiantly be a 4 inch turbo back, not sure if i should go with muffler or not? Then sct custome tunes.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres some pics not much and need to get pics of tint and frame
heres a picture of the the blue spring kit it did change the fuel pressure but no too much

scanguageII its a must have imo and for $160 it does almost everything

where i mounted it

and with the plow on


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres the differnce in grills
chrome to black, before i cut and painted it

black to blue and cut


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Put a muffler on it. Mine is a 4" with nothing and I'm so damn sick of hearing it. It is ear bleeding loud. I just need to order a muffler up and get under there to put it on.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will love the sct, my buddies 05 was an animal once tuned. Really fun truck


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

abbe;1649295 said:


> Put a muffler on it. Mine is a 4" with nothing and I'm so damn sick of hearing it. It is ear bleeding loud. I just need to order a muffler up and get under there to put it on.


thats what im leaning towards. Now it sounds good but i want a little more rumble and whistle and lower temps.

Have any pics of you truck? Post them in here. Your sig pic looks real nice.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Its an 05 350. ARP's, RCD egr delete, SCT Livewire Touchscreen w/ RCD custom tunes, Blue spring, dummy plugs, updated drain lines, 6.4 banjo bolts, 4" turbo back, airraid intake, RCD cooland filter. 2" leveling kit, 305 Dura-Tracs.

Great truck once I did everything to it, but it still can't hold a candle to a 6.4.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't mind my stupid commentary, but here is a vid I made of mine.






4"mbrp no muffler or cat. It's liveable under 2k rpms. Like you, I love to hear my truck sing to me. Luckily for you, the 03s and 04s had something different about the turbos and they whistle a LOT more than 05-07 with a straight pipe. I got my system on eBay for 260$ shipped.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Running a Straigt blade this year? you've had pretty much every kind lol. Ever get your balls busted for the tint. I have %35 front and %20 rear, I think its fine but idk.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol no I was just moving that plow. I'm currently looking for a 9'6" SS xv. I need bigger. No ball busting, this is my second truck tinted like this. Windshield has the big 5% strip also on this truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Good to see the truck has been good after the issue was fixed!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Not so fine now, in the shop with a list of problems.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1664981 said:


> Not so fine now, in the shop with a list of problems.


Uh oh. Its an older truck, gonna have some sooner or later. What kinds of problems?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

No power, leaking oil, leaking coolant, hissing sound under acceleration, not shifting right. Other than that it's mint. Probably going to either sell it or start bulletproofing it. Just installed a whelen liberty 52" fully loaded bar and did the Greco-mod to the mirrors. It was 100% ready to go then this happened....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

durafish;1664991 said:


> No power, leaking oil, leaking coolant, hissing sound under acceleration, not shifting right. Other than that it's mint. Probably going to either sell it or start bulletproofing it. Just installed a whelen liberty 52" fully loaded bar and did the Greco-mod to the mirrors. It was 100% ready to go then this happened....


Oh yikes! Sounds like of the bullet proofing is done they are great trucks might be your best bet especially since the truck performed well for your duties. Keep us posted!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

How's the truck running durafish?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

DieselSlug;1711254 said:


> How's the truck running durafish?


Perfect right now. Just finished a 500 mile trip after running for about 30 hours during the storm


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

You mean an '11 bumper for the back? Looks nice, great work. 6.0s are good if you monitor the eot vs ect. I got a new 13 take off short bed and it was like $3000 and then $800 to paint it.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

TerraScraper;1725785 said:


> You mean an '11 bumper for the back? Looks nice, great work. 6.0s are good if you monitor the eot vs ect. I got a new 13 take off short bed and it was like $3000 and then $800 to paint it.


No I ment a 2011 front bumper but still on the fence about that. Most likely will get a 05 Harley conversion painted to match. The mirror light was cracked and I scored a new clear set for $50 I'll smoke those as I'm not a fan of the clear. There is no way id ever pay 3800 for a bed especially since it'll rust again. If I can't find a decent used bed for 1200-1400 I'm gonna repair this one. Itll last atleast 5 more years and I may not even have it then. I can get patch panels and new bed supports for less then 600 including cab corner. So for 1400 tops it'll be good. I'd rather put the money into the engine rather then a bed.
Anyone run wheel spacers? Really want 2005+ 20" rims but need spacers. Ill try and get some updated pictures with the strobes and fisher xls.


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

What mods do you need to do to make the '11 front bumper fit, does it bolt on with just some minor grill trimming or what?

My bed was pretty banged up from plowing so I submitted a claim to my insurance and they paid for the new bed. You can find 8' take offs all day, it was tough to find a 6.75 even with 3gs to spend. Spend the money on bulletproofing and gauges and it'll last ya. Napa usually has Valvoline Blue full synthetic oil on sale about 2 times a year, good time to switch to full synthetic. Also grab coolant filter from dieselsite, easy install


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just read the whole thread. Definitely a cool project! I'll be looking to pick up a 6.0 sometime next year as a little "project." Sucks you have to put all that $$ into it, but they are great trucks when they are done. My buddy just did the EGR delete, SCT tuner, blue spring and oil cooler to his '06 and the truck runs like a bear.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I said I would NEVER buy a 6 leaker, but for the right price I would consider it. However, I have yet to see one.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I see a few 6.0 that needs a good amount of engine work for 5000-6000 so for the 4500 I got it for I think it's a good price.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Little update on this truck. Few months back i installed a 48" whelen liberty, although is looked nice and was wicked bright i just didnt like how all the light was centered on the truck. I sold the backrack and light bar and ordered Led smoked tails and 3rd brake light. Now im going to hook the flasher that goes too my mirrors to the tails,reverse,3rd and cargo. I think that will outline the rear of the truck much better. Also bought 18watt led work lights to mount under the bumper. For the front I bought 2 snm e3 clear lights to put in the grill, 2 snm amber led haw to put in the turn signal part of the lights and a amber SVP Mini Phantom for the windshield above the mirror. I wanted cab lights but im not into drilling holes into the roof. Overall i think it will be a well laid out light setup, i may still had some lights to the side. Also i bought 05 harley lights to change/update the look and match the smoke and blackout look im doing.
Lastly the reason i went ahead and spent money on all this is because i found a rust free bed with gate and lights and may even be the same blue for $1000. Anyone want a nice rust short bed?
Next will have to put a nice 4inch turbo back exhaust. Still zero issues and its beast pushing a fisher xls for the most part now, had a ss xblade on it before.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durafish;1767781 said:


> Next will have to put a nice 4inch turbo back exhaust.


I'd get a flo pro system for it. Incredibly easy to install, good quality and reasonably priced. There's no cutting needed, they give you all the different length pieces of pipe to fit no matter what cab/bed configuration your truck is. The most work a flo pro system has needed in order to fit is due to lack of care from the shipper. The delivery driver likes to drop the boxes and sometimes one piece of pipe will be slightly out of round on one end and you just have to bend it back before it will slip together with the next piece.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Another picturless update. Installed Harley lights with hids and led haw lights. Also got the led tails, they look pretty good might get smoked red ones though. Lost out on the bed that was the same blue because people are just scum. But I did find another bed that needs new supports. The sides and very clean along with everything else. Anyone know how to remove that foam strip? I'd like to remove that so the chances of rust go down. Hopefully late April it'll be all done. I want to clean the frame really good so that'll take some time. And now that the beds needs to be painted I may get a new front bumper abd billet grill to get painted at the same time. After that though the cosmetics will be all done and it's onto the small mods. I really need to work on getting pics as it looks a lot different then it did before.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah man glad you're still working on this. Post some pics!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I really need to get some pics. Got 08 mirror, tailgate, lights and bumper. 05 front bumper and 4" turbo back with muffler. Also picking up a 05 front bumper and halrey grill. Had the "new" bed all done up with square tubing for the supports. Also removed that foam between the inner wheel well a d bedside. 
On a side note I got another 6.0 project. 04 f350 100k xl xtra cab short bed for 3800.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

We need more pictures!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

durafish;1809585 said:


> I really need to get some pics. Got 08 mirror, tailgate, lights and bumper. 05 front bumper and 4" turbo back with muffler. Also picking up a 05 front bumper and halrey grill. Had the "new" bed all done up with square tubing for the supports. Also removed that foam between the inner wheel well a d bedside.
> On a side note I got another 6.0 project. 04 f350 100k xl xtra cab short bed for 3800.


How much is wrong with the new one?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

gallihersnow;1809735 said:


> How much is wrong with the new one?


Bed(bought a new one already) cab corners, oil pan, tranny lines, injectors, etc. But while I'm there it's getting egr, standup, oil cooler etc for reliability.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you getting beds from? I'm in need of one but keep finding them for almost $3k and I'm not spending that much.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

plowguy43;1810054 said:


> Where are you getting beds from? I'm in need of one but keep finding them for almost $3k and I'm not spending that much.


I'm getting them all over but I can get brand new with gate fir 2300. I don't like the new bed on old trucks too much do I'm forced to get a bit older.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here I'd rather the old style. If you see a deal you don't mind passing on keep me in mind. Thanks!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

plowguy43;1810086 said:


> Same here I'd rather the old style. If you see a deal you don't mind passing on keep me in mind. Thanks!


Will do i paid 1800 for a 09 with led tails and gate. It has a few dents but there is no rust. Going to remove the foam so it hopefully won't rot out.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

plowguy43;1810086 said:


> Same here I'd rather the old style. If you see a deal you don't mind passing on keep me in mind. Thanks!


http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4497212173.html
Might be something to look into.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, I was just down in mass this past weekend too. And its the right colors, thanks for the link.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres some pictures.
put a 4" turbo back on with 6" tip, extrem whistle all the time. 20" hd wheels 05 hd gril. 08 mirrors. egr delete has been ordered too. It runs great but towing a light trailer you can feel it nothing like the duramax.

taking the old bed off

cracked exhaust

new hd grill and custom painted emblem. Grill will be ptm when bed gets done.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Heres the diffrenece betweens tock and 6"x18" black tip


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Lastly, heres the frame getting cleaned. I wire wheeled it all then por15 then undercoated it. It really wasnt bad to start off so it should be fine now. 



Unfortunately this truck will be put on hold as i bought another f350 7.3 that needs to be done asap. Scored a 2014 bed for 1500 with gate lights and bumper. that truck is getting painted this week then i have to install 08 mirrors, 05 grill and lights, led cab lights, bed and bumper shouldn't take too long.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Where are you getting the 08 mirrors from? Are they plug and play with my 07 with power and heat? What are you paying? Thanks.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

dieseld;1815567 said:


> Where are you getting the 08 mirrors from? Are they plug and play with my 07 with power and heat? What are you paying? Thanks.


1aauto 360 but I found the same on eBay 350 all plug and play.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

$350 for the pair with power and heat? Got any links for them at that price? I thought they were around $800?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Correct, I don't have a link right now but 1aauto.com then search for mirrors. Cones with chrome and black caps.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

what you doing with your old bed


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

jimv;1918133 said:


> what you doing with your old bed


Long gone, sold for 300


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

07PSDCREW;1641846 said:


> I had a brain fart last night. Your 03 does not have the leaking STC fitting. It has a completely different style pump. Using a scan tool, look at the PIDS for ICP and IPR. If ICP is calling for 1800psi and IPR is only providing 1300 then you might have a bad pump or a leak somewhere. Idle should be around 24% IPC and 800 psi IPR. Otherwise you might have injector issues. 03's are known for breaking apart.
> 
> As far as kits, I bought everything from Bulletproofdiesel.com. Tell em what you want, what you have, and they will hook you up.


I agree, their stuff is top notch, and they are the 6.0L gods of knowledge... we have some of our 6.0Ls with the full oil cooler kit , cold weather pack, egr coolers, studs etc.. Go with as much as your budget allows.

They offer a nice FICM too with a new heat sink modified case to help disperse heat too, wasn't available when we got two from them for our trucks.


----------



## therabbittree (Dec 17, 2008)

As a 6.0L Owner I can attest to the $ it takes to Fix them Correctly and better then stock. The Bulletproof external oil cooler setup it the way to go but pricey. I ended up rebuilding my whole engine myself once I tore into it. I didn't want to do it twice. and couldn't afford to pay for shop labor, and a medicore job.
Here's a link to my build it may help you with engine ideas
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-...n/403050-05-excursion-cab-driveway-build.html

Thanks,
Deo


----------

